# Cheap European VPS Hosting Plans "Netherlands Based" with Money Back Guarantee | Powered by XEN



## tk-hassan (Oct 7, 2015)

We at *Temok* have got high-quality hardware along with a superior support team. We try hard to provide service which is not only rewarding but enjoyable. We do the job beyond your expectation and go the extra mile to match your demands. Our Virtual Private Servers are setup on powerful and effective main nodes with outstanding connectivity to ensure that each VPS delivers optimal effectiveness and provides the flexibility to run huge websites and install third party apps quite easily. As far as VPS hosting management is concerned, all of the VPS Hosting packages are fully managed*. VPS hosting management comprises of setup, software installation, security supervision and 24/7 Support which helps clients focus far more on the rise of their company.

 



*❦❦❦❦  Our VPS Hosting Plans ❦❦❦❦*
*[SIZE=large]>>> STARTER VPS <<<[/SIZE]*
- PRICE: Starts from $22.95/month
- RAM: 1GB
- RAID-10 Disk Space: 40GB
- CPU Cores: 2
- Premium Bandwidth: 1000GB
- Port Speed: 1Gigabit
- IPv4 Addresses Included: 1
=> *Click Here to Order Now* <=

*[SIZE=large]>>> PREMIUM VPS <<<[/SIZE]*
- PRICE: Starts from $30.99/month
- RAM: 2GB
- RAID-10 Disk Space: 80GB
- CPU Cores: 3
- Premium Bandwidth: 2000GB
- Port Speed: 1Gigabit
- IPv4 Addresses Included: 1
=> *Click Here to Order Now* <=

*[SIZE=large]>>> BUSINESS VPS <<<[/SIZE]*
- PRICE: Starts from $48.95/month
- RAM: 3GB
- RAID-10 Disk Space: 120GB
- CPU Cores: 4
- Premium Bandwidth: 3000GB
- Port Speed: 1Gigabit
- IPv4 Addresses Included: 1
=> *Click Here to Order Now* <=

*[SIZE=large]>>> FIRST CLASS VPS <<<[/SIZE]*
- PRICE: Starts from $64.95/month
- RAM: 4GB
- RAID-10 Disk Space: 160GB
- CPU Cores: 6
- Premium Bandwidth: 5000GB
- Port Speed: 1Gigabit
- IPv4 Addresses Included: 1
=> *Click Here to Order Now* <=

All of our VPS hosting plans are 100% RISK FREE as we provide 14 Days Money Back Guarantee for all our VPS Packages. Plus we also provide different discount option on upfront payments.

*About Us*:

Temok has been providing outstanding Hosting solutions since 2014. Our Aim at Temok is always to give high-quality managed web hosting services at the best price in addition to the highest possible customers delight. We give emphasis mainly on uptime and customer pleasure, with the most effective servers available on the market together with fast support team, our effectiveness is first rate.

*Datacenter Location*: Amsterdam, Netherlands

*** CONTACT INFO ***
*Email*: sales[at]temok.com
*Skype*: temok.sales
*Live Chat*: available on our website Temok.com


----------

